# Postinfectious irritable bowel syndrome may occur after non-gastrointestinal



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Neurogastroenterol Motil. 2006 Sep;18(9):839-43. Links Postinfectious irritable bowel syndrome may occur after non-gastrointestinal and intestinal infection.McKeown ES, Parry SD, Stansfield R, Barton JR, Welfare MR. Northumbria Division, University of Newcastle Faculty of Medicine, North Tyneside Hospital, Rake Lane, North Shields, UK.Postinfectious functional gastrointestinal disorders (FGIDs) may not be specific to gastroenteritis. This pilot study aimed to ascertain the 3- and 6-month incidence of functional gut disorders in people with non-gastrointestinal (GI) infection, gastroenteritis and healthy controls. This was a prospective study of three cohorts recruited from hospital (non-GI infections) and the community (others). FGIDs were diagnosed using self-completed Rome II modular questionnaires administered at baseline, 3 and 6 months. Thirty-six subjects with non-GI infection, 219 healthy subjects and 108 with bacterial gastroenteritis participated. No difference in incidence of FGID was detected between the GI and non-GI infection cohorts. Any FGID was more frequent in people who had a non-GI infection than in controls at both 3 [odds ratio: 4.34 (95% CI: 3.60-16.45)] and 6 months [4.76 (4.42-27.92)]. Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) alone was more frequent in people with non-GI infections than in controls at 3 months (6.12 [1.30-29.12]) but did not quite reach statistical significance at 6 months (4.58 [0.79-26.46]). Our findings were unexpected. Postinfectious FGIDs may be related to non-GI and GI infection, although not all potential biases were controlled in study design. Further studies need to explore these preliminary findings and, if confirmed, the underlying mechanisms.PMID: 16918763


----------

